# The Secret Life of the American Teenager



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yay it starts January 4!!! I cant help but love this show...


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 21, 2009)

What season is it on now?
I loved the first season but have fallen behind since then so I don't really know whats going on.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 29, 2009)

Its the second half of season 2 so you're not that far behind! You should watch the old episodes on the website! Theres been lots of drama as you can imagine, especially with Amy and Ben but that's all i'll say since i dont want to ruin it for you...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 6, 2010)

Who else watched the premiere on monday? what'd you think?


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Jan 18, 2010)

I think this season is going to be good. I love Ashley, Ben and Adrian (yes I love the school slut hahaha) So I hope things work out for them, esp Ben because the boy needs some darn backbone! I think Grace is going to go a lil crazy this season and of course Jack is going to be running behind her like a lil puppy. =/ Can anyone else see Ben and Grace hooking up? or is it just me and my hopeful wishing? lol


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Serenity.Eludes.* 

 
_I think this season is going to be good. I love Ashley, Ben and Adrian (yes I love the school slut hahaha) So I hope things work out for them, esp Ben because the boy needs some darn backbone! I think Grace is going to go a lil crazy this season and of course Jack is going to be running behind her like a lil puppy. =/ Can anyone else see Ben and Grace hooking up? or is it just me and my hopeful wishing? lol_

 
Yes! I think Ben and Grace would be good together! And you're right, Jack is still clearly not over Grace even though he and Madison have a little thing going on.. What do you think about Amy and Jimmy? I think he's cute, and a good distraction for now but i still want her and ricky together in the end... He seems to care so much about baby John recently, its really cute...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 25, 2010)

Guys - the new season starts june 7! Do you think Adrian's really pregnant??


----------



## Boasorte (May 26, 2010)

I hope not, that's too muc h pregnancy in one show.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 26, 2010)

Maybe BUT if she is pregnant with Bens baby then i bet that will push Amy and Ricky together.. I reallllly want them to be together and not she and Ben


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 4, 2010)

Yay so glad this is Monday! Can't wait to see what happens...


----------

